# busy in the fur shed



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

been busy trying to clean out the freezer the past couple weeks. got a side of beef and several deer to get in the freezer. heres a couple pics of what i have put up so far. gotta love them bobtail ****. caught 3 on the same 100 yards of creek this year.



















as much as i hate putting up yotes. the more i look at this one the more i think im going to tan it for the wall. i just love the color.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

wow...quite the collection!


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

My wife wants her freezer back too because it is overflowing with ****! I have to get busy in the next few weeks! That is a pretty yote I like the dark stripe down its back.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice job on the fur Bill. I'll drop off about 40 **** for you to put up tomorrow. Since you don't have anything to do while waiting for the wife to pop.:corkysm55

Griff


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

my uncle gave me about 6 **** and 2 buck mink. It kept me busy a few hours fleshing. I guess i need the practice only fleshed about 14 things ever so fun stuff! hope i start catching some more stuff... only caught a rabbit in the last week


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Look great, Wild Bill, and nice shed by the way. Roger


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Real nice.

Kev


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

good work!!!!

looks good too! congrats!!

and i also love the color of that coyote!!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like your really stackin em in there Bill.
Nice work.

Mike


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Bill,

You have some very beautifully put up furs!

I have to agree that the coyote does have a very unique appearance and would be a nice wall hanger. It is probably just the way the photo was taken, but it seems to have a somewhat woolly appearance.

Kinda reminds me of a Samson Fox, where the guard hairs are mostly missing. But it is probably just that you have the fur brushed up against the grain. I always liked to do that on my fox pelts, while they were drying, because once dried the fur always seems to stand out and look thicker.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

David G Duncan said:


> But it is probably just that you have the fur brushed up against the grain. I always liked to do that on my fox pelts, while they were drying, because once dried the fur always seems to stand out and look thicker.


your right dave. joe taught me that little trick and once you pull them off the stretcher you just give them a good shake and the fur stands right up.

roger, the pics of the fur shed make it look nicer than it is.:lol: its just a 16'x8' room that i frame in the barn and insulate. maybe if you bring the generous checkbook to ottisville i can have me a new fur shed.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Wild Bill nice job that looks great. 
Matt


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Thats an impresive display of furs. Not just the numbers, but how clean and organized everything looks. I'd say there is a lot of pride in that work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Will most certainly be in Otisville, and recently came into a bunch of $$$. Good luck on the new fur shed. Roger


----------

